# update your sony av2 codes



## warmseth (Feb 21, 2007)

very very annoying to have spent $300 on a receiver and not be able to use the volume with my tivo remote.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I use a denon receiver now, but have had several Sony receivers in the past. I have had no problem controlling the volume with any of them. Are you sure you did it correctly? Setting the volume control is a separate step from setting the power control.


----------



## warmseth (Feb 21, 2007)

yes i'm sure. the sg820 ain't happenin'


----------

